# Green Dragon Marble Spawn Log!



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well here goes my second spawn! The babies from my first spawn are now almost 3 months, and although a bit small still, they should be ready to sell by Mid-late September. This time I shall be using my new male Caesar, who is a Green/blue Marble Butterfly Delta; and my new female who arrive last week from Aquabid, named Azura. She's a Green Dragon HM. 

I've been conditioning them for almost a week now, and will most likely be attempting the spawn sometime early next week. Depends on what days I have off of work; but most likely Tuesday. I'll also be spawning my Copper Marbles at the same time, and hopefully if all goes well, I'll be combining the fry into the 20 gallon growout when the time comes. Please comment and let me know what you think! And watch for updates!  

Caesar




























Azura


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

These are gonna be verry pretty fry! Good luck!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

aw I love Caesar's colring and his little mask  and Azura's color is soo clear with no stress bars  Pretty lady!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful fish  I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ditto to that I am excited to see the outcome


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautful fish x3, if youe have fries how much for total,shipping, and tax ? ( i keep this thread in mind ;]])


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Fry from this pair won't be available probably until November, if not later. It'll probably be around $15 for the fish and probably $12-15 for shipping, including heat packs. But watch for my Red/Black Dragon fry which I'll be selling soon! Probably by the end of September!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I put Caesar in the spawn tank last night, and woke up this morning to a rather nice sized Bubblenest. Put Azura in a cup inside the tank about an hour ago, and since then he's been adding onto the nest, and they both have had flaring contests with each other. I hope Azura will learn to submit to him, she's flaring almost as much as him lol. 

Here are some pics!



























(Caesar doesn't take kindly to the Camera)









(Azura's waitin for her man to finish bubblenesting! She wants out!)

I'll probably release Ms. Azura later today when I get back from some errands. Stay tuned and please tell me what ya think of the pair!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Released the female last night, and this morning the bubblenest is huge and she's rather shredded. But the male has stopped attacking her and is now trying to lure her back to the nest, but Azura just comes charging towards the nest, flaring and acting aggressive. 

Then he gets pissed and nips her. Hopefully she gets the hint soon =/


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

And we have embracing! I guess Azura finally realized she had to be nice to her daddy lol No eggs yet, but the other pair has about 50 eggs in the nest so far. Lets hope this pair catches up to them!


----------



## marauder (Aug 7, 2011)

Such amazing fish, I really do need to stop opening these threads... I'll have tanks everywhere... ONE OF EVERY COLOR PLEASE!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol I hope you have tanks ready when these guys are ready to be sold! I think I'm gonna have a lot!  

Here are some pics of the spawning! 























































They finished about an hour ago when the female left the nest and the male got REALLY pissed, and started to beat her up. Took her out and gave them both some blood worms. Now hes tending the nest just like my other male  Good daddies are good! 

There's about 50-60 eggs I would estimate, maybe more though. Cant wait for them to hatch! Wish me luck!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I so want one of these babies I hope the best for them he reminds me of a male I lost (the one in my avatar) gah even the girl is gorgeous !


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

They'll make beautiful babies!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Wow!! Beautiful!! Why did I open this thread?? Looks like I'll be planting and cycling another tank. I'll be staying in touch. I would *love* to get one!! (November isn't soon enough)


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

So gorgeous! I want :3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are these babies? i want one or two when they get older!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are these guys. did they make it to adulthood?


----------

